# SiriusXM Sound Skipping



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Just checked in two cars. The sound keeps skipping like a dirty CD. Anyone else?

Kevin


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

More info:
ESPN seems OK but Classic Vinyl and Classic Rewind are hurting. I am on Sirius.

Kevin


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

We tried to listen to the preseason football games. The two teams whose broadcast were on channels in the 13x range were unlistenable. The other broadcasts on the Channels in the 8x range were fine. We listened to classic vinyl for 6 hours prior to that (we are on our way to Sturgis)


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

There was some sort of problem today, Octane wasn't updating the song/artist info. I then flipped over to NFL,and the channel wasn't on, in it's place was a message they were having technical issues.


----------

